# Randy Orton getting fat?



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Are you serious ?*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

emil_vlkv said:


> Is he trying to gain weight or just getting lazier in the gym?


I don't know, why don't you ask him.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Even if he's getting a little fat, he's still in great shape


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I personally would like a chubbier Orton. Miss the old cocky Orton and this past Monday was the most he looked like the old Orton since 2008.


----------



## ZigglersHandshake (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought he was looking bigger the other day, but no way is he fat.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Not as ripped as before but far from being fat.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish I was that kind of fatso.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Feud randy and scott steiner after big poppa pump tells rko he's fat


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

I wish I could be that "fat"...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> I wish I could be that "fat"...


Me too lol. 

I'm obese if Orton is "fat"


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

If he's fat.. i'm fucked. and i'm only 12 1/2 stone.... lol


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

If orton is fat then I'm lucky to be alive right now.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Nah, he's not fat especially considering how many times (2?) he's been popped for steroids. It's okay tho, they all do it


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Who cares?


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

OP how in the hell is Orton fat?


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

According to sources near Randy, he has been enjoying his fair share of salmon sushi recently. Been eating it by the cases.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fat outta nowhere


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

His love handles are defiantly starting to come in. But being fact for Orton still means being in better shape than 95% of the world's population lol


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Some of the threads on this forum are absolutely insane. Actually, most of them.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Orton is obviously on a bulk only to cut during the summer. Duh.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

After steroid use you need to adjust your body other wise you get a bloated effect. I'm suprised no one posted this about Mysterio because he had it even worse after his suspension was up.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Orton fat?


O_O

your standards for obesity must be off, lol.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> I personally would like a chubbier Orton. Miss the old cocky Orton and this past Monday was the most he looked like the old Orton since 2008.


Agreed, I find him hotter in his Evolution days than I do in his Legacy days


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I didn't know fat guys could have six pack abs. LOL

I remember Randy Orton in 2008-2009 as one of the skinniest main eventers I had ever seen. While he may not be as slim as he used to, he is still a tremendous physical specimen


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

If Randy Orton is fat, I want to be fat.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*He is losing his abs a little.

But fat? Ridiculously far away from it.*


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

LuN™;14429378 said:


> *He is losing his abs a little.
> 
> But fat? Ridiculously far away from it.*


He looks fantastic there, I honestly thought he looked less attractive overly muscular. Randy looks better than he has in a long time. I find it more better for a man to have a little meat on his bones then for him to be overly muscular, but that's just me. But I definitely think Randy looks FAR from fat even if he looks less muscular.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

When people call Randy, Fat Orton, they're not saying he's obese. Chill Orton marks. He's getting a bit of a gut again. Same thing happened when he got off the juice a few years back.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

He's a right chubo. This could be his next angle...


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

This thread is hilarious, compared to the average american he's very healthy.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Nah he ain't fat. Just lost his abs a little.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

If Randy Orton is fat 95% of the human population is obese.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

If he's fat then wtf is 90% of america?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Snape Killed Dumbleclaus said:


> If Randy Orton is fat, I want to be fat.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Ugh. All these people not getting the Fat Randy thing. fpalm

It's like arguing against Mark 'Ratings' Henry.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

El Cuñado said:


> Ugh. All these people not getting the Fat Randy thing. fpalm
> 
> It's like arguing against Mark 'Ratings' Henry.


Mark 'means fuck all' Henry?


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

lolwut? i wouldnt say hes fat, just slightly puffier in the face is all.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

This thread:lmao


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

he's fat.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Fat Randy is my favorite, because his facial expressions become funny. When he's lean, they all sort of look the same. He's tolerable when he's got a little chub.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Is he going to rename the RKO to the FAT?


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

That man is turning into his daddy by the MINUTE.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fat Randy was completely awesome. Always had some golden facial expressions.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i think his gained few pounds but still looks ripped


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)




----------

